# Amazon Black Friday deals starting early.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to the store here

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And, in accordance with that, the Holiday Return Period is in effect. Anything you buy from now to the end of the year, may be returned through the end of JANUARY, for full credit, less return shipping.

Return Policies

With the PW and Voyage both on sale for prime members, there's no need to wait any longer. And if a newer model comes out that tempts you, you can return it and get the newer one and it won't cost you more than $10 or so.


----------

